# Players Expectations: Mike James



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Our starting point guard lit it up in Toronto last year. How about this year in Minne?

*Player: Mike James*









*2005-2006* Stats:
MPG: 37
PPG: 20
APG: 6
RPG: 3
SPG: 1
FG: 47%


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

13 ppg and 4 apg... Nothing amazingly crazy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> 13 ppg and 4 apg... Nothing amazingly crazy


yeh.. no where near last seasons stats

15 and 5 ish


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

His assist ratio will be the same as last year, but as for PPG. It will not be 20. Maybe 13-15.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea.. i say definitely under 18... hopefully above 13. 

I see his asts going up. Continue to create and give KG and trenton looks. or let ricky penetrate. 

so realistically 15 and 7.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 24, 2006)

16 pts 6 *** and 3 r, if he goes on to hit open threes for us


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ahmet said:


> 16 pts 6 *** and 3 r, if he goes on to hit open threes for us


nice to see another wolves fan round here. 

i think james' numbers will depend a lot on how foye goes in his rookie year, if we can get big scoring output from randy than james' assist numbers go up and is just relied upon for outside shooting, maybe only 13ppg.
if foye has a slow start, james could have another big season, anywhere up to 17,18 points a game... especially early on in the season


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

2006-2007 Stats:
MPG: 33
PPG: 15
APG: 5.5
RPG: 3
SPG: .88
FG: 44%


----------



## ahmet (Jun 24, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> nice to see another wolves fan round here.
> 
> i think james' numbers will depend a lot on how foye goes in his rookie year, if we can get big scoring output from randy than james' assist numbers go up and is just relied upon for outside shooting, maybe only 13ppg.
> if foye has a slow start, james could have another big season, anywhere up to 17,18 points a game... especially early on in the season


thaxx 
I think james is what we need in a short run. He is a good shoter with long range.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

He played along a young Kg in bosh, he will have the same assists to go along with 14.5 ppg.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ahmet said:


> thaxx
> I think james is what we need in a short run. He is a good shoter with long range.


definately, i think his range is going to be huge for the wolves this season, the end of last seasons number when it came to 3 pointers was terrrible and james will allow us to spread the floor more with the opposition knowing we have an outside threat


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

As a fan of the Raptors and having been able to see Mike James every game, you guys are going to be in for a surprise.
Although he may have averaged about 6 dimes per game, he's passing is no where near as good as his assists tell you. He couldn't create for the other guys, and he only tries to pass in the beginning of games to try and get teammates involved. You guys know he's a shoot-first typa Pg right? Fortunately, he's a good 3pt shooter and so he would be your best option for a wide open three. If you guys don't have a clutch shooter, then James could be your guy as he can create his own shots, but he's really a chucker and could lose more games than win games for the wolves. If played in a good role (playing SG... although a bit small), he would really produce for the wolves and they could go back into the playoffs next season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

vinsanity77 said:


> As a fan of the Raptors and having been able to see Mike James every game, you guys are going to be in for a surprise.
> Although he may have averaged about 6 dimes per game, he's passing is no where near as good as his assists tell you. He couldn't create for the other guys, and he only tries to pass in the beginning of games to try and get teammates involved. You guys know he's a shoot-first typa Pg right? Fortunately, he's a good 3pt shooter and so he would be your best option for a wide open three. If you guys don't have a clutch shooter, then James could be your guy as he can create his own shots, but he's really a chucker and could lose more games than win games for the wolves. If played in a good role (playing SG... although a bit small), he would really produce for the wolves and they could go back into the playoffs next season.


there are enough players on this team who can pass already, foye will be nearing 5 apg if given the minutes, and KG is always up at about that number aswell.
we needed an outside shooter, and a guy to hit shots down the stretch of games, which is what mike james brings... not the perfect signing, but very solid considering we got him for the MLE.
there are a lot of players on the wolves who can handle the ball also, so he wont be needed to create the offense every time down the court or anything..


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

good signing, wovles are still maybe another solid-ish C/PF from higher playoff contention. But i like james, kg, ricky combo. shame this team hasnt been stable, with lots of off season moves occuring often, but what can you do.

hopefully blount can raise his game and griffin is a good back up, i wanna see how he goes with more minutes, he seems to warrant it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bircan said:


> good signing, wovles are still maybe another solid-ish C/PF from higher playoff contention. But i like james, kg, ricky combo. shame this team hasnt been stable, with lots of off season moves occuring often, but what can you do.
> 
> hopefully blount can raise his game and griffin is a good back up, i wanna see how he goes with more minutes, he seems to warrant it.


Blount will just be Blount, he wont lift his game to any unseen level of play, which ... as disappointing as it is at least allows us to know what to expect.

griff needs to be big this season, consistancy is where hes lacking and its something he needs to work on... however seeing consistant minutes would help his cause


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Blount will just be Blount, he wont lift his game to any unseen level of play, which ... as disappointing as it is at least allows us to know what to expect.
> 
> *griff needs to be big this season, consistancy is where hes lacking and its something he needs to work on... however seeing consistant minutes would help his cause*


It's up to Casey, after all he decides which minutes he will be giving to. Yeah, I know...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> It's up to Casey, after all he decides which minutes he will be giving to. Yeah, I know...


thats exactly right, byall means if griff isnt playing well than take him off the floor, but at times last season, the night after a good game, or even during a good start to a game casey would just have eddie ride the pine for huge chunks of the game only playing spot minutes, which was puzzling at best


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

You guys are underrating James big time. I loved him as a Raptor. Lots of people call him a chucker, but does a chucker shoot the percent he shoots? 47% from the field and 44% from three point land. He was one of the most efficient shooters in the league, I don't care what you say. He's going to be a much better player next season he has been working his butt off this off season. I see him averaging no less than 18 PPG. I can see him averaging 21-22 PPG if he has been working as hard as he has been.

All of this depends how many minutes Mike James will get.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> You guys are underrating James big time. I loved him as a Raptor. Lots of people call him a chucker, but does a chucker shoot the percent he shoots? 47% from the field and 44% from three point land. He was one of the most efficient shooters in the league, I don't care what you say. He's going to be a much better player next season he has been working his butt off this off season. I see him averaging no less than 18 PPG. I can see him averaging 21-22 PPG if he has been working as hard as he has been.
> 
> All of this depends how many minutes Mike James will get.


but look at the minutes he got last year.
he was just forced to be the only PG on the raptors team and take up a lot of the scoring load.
here there is KG, ricky, foye etc to share the scoring with, plus hudson, jaric and possibly wright to share minutes at the PG spot.
he's potentially a 20ppg player on this team, but only if hes playing over 40 minutes a game.

i still see about 16 and 6 from him


----------

